# Lire un MKV depuis un NAS sur mon Ipad



## Khleo (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'acheter un Ipad et je souhaiterai lire les MKV qui se trouvent sur mon serveur NAS.

Existe t'il des applis qui pourraient me fournir ce service ?

Merci


----------



## arbaot (26 Octobre 2013)

Ace Player 2,69&#8364; aka AirAV








Air video (free)  ou 2,69&#8364;


----------

